# Shoot 2K, 3K & 4K on a T2i/550D?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

```
<strong><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-5615" title="4k-Firmware-for-the-Canon-T2i-550d-on-1_1_11-1" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/4k-Firmware-for-the-Canon-T2i-550d-on-1_1_11-1.jpg" alt="" width="549" height="289" />

From Philip Bloom</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>I was just notified on my Facebook page by Forian Bottger about this that someone called Earz62801 will be releasing a firmware hack for the T2i/ 550d (not the other Canons) that will give it 2K, 3K,4K video recording capability and bit rates between 45mb/s and 175mb/s. . The date of the release is Jan the 1st. This is nothing to do with Magic Lantern, just totally out of the blue from this person.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Read More: <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2010/12/4k-hack-firmware-for-canon-rebel-t2i550d-coming-on-jan-1/">Planet5D</a> viaÃ‚ <a href="http://philipbloom.net/2010/12/30/shoot-2k-3k-and-4k-on-the-canon-550d-t2i-coming-in-2-weeks/">Philip Bloom</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## kubelik (Dec 30, 2010)

if true ... thats amazing


----------



## MK5GTI (Dec 30, 2010)

can somebody tell me what exactly is 2k, 3k and 4k video? better than 1080p?


----------



## stark-arts (Dec 30, 2010)

Video out of the cameras now is like a jpg - 4k would be akin (not exactly before i get based) to raw

this is the very very simple explanation...


----------



## kandrews (Dec 30, 2010)

@MK5GTI

Taken from Wikipedia:

720Ã—480 : D-VHS, DVD, miniDV, Digital8, Digital Betacam (pro) 
720Ã—480 : Widescreen DVD (anamorphic) 
1280Ã—720 : D-VHS, HD DVD, Blu-ray, HDV (miniDV) 
1440Ã—1080 : HDV (miniDV) 
1920Ã—1080 : HDV (miniDV), AVCHD, HD DVD, Blu-ray, HDCAM SR (pro) 
2048Ã—1080 : 2K Digital Cinema 
4096Ã—2160 : 4K Digital Cinema 
7680Ã—4320 : UHDTV


----------



## kubelik (Dec 30, 2010)

stark-arts said:


> it has nothing to do with the lines of resolution - which is what 1080p deals with but rather with the amount of info that is being contained....
> 
> Video out of the cameras now is like a jpg - 4k would be akin (not exactly before i get based) to raw
> 
> this is the very very simple explanation...



stark, I'm not sure that's correct. as kandrews noted, 2K, 3K, and 4K are actually resolution sizes, which would relate to the number of lines on a screen.

raw video is a whole separate issue, and I don't know that we'll be able to sneak that out of existing cams purely with a firmware hack.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 30, 2010)

kubelik said:


> stark, I'm not sure that's correct. as kandrews noted, 2K, 3K, and 4K are actually resolution sizes, which would relate to the number of lines on a screen.
> 
> raw video is a whole separate issue, and I don't know that we'll be able to sneak that out of existing cams purely with a firmware hack.



Here is yet another explanation.

Video Formats

Unlike other video formats, which are specified in terms of vertical resolution (e.g. 1080p, which is 1920x1080 pixels), digital cinema formats are usually specified in terms of horizontal resolution. As a shorthand, these resolutions are often given in "nK" notation, where n is the multiplier of 1024 such that the horizontal resolution of a corresponding full-aperture, digitized film frame is exactly 1024n pixels. Here the 'K' has a customary, improper meaning: it should be the binary prefix "kibi" (ki) instead.

For instance, a 2K image is 2048 pixels wide, and a 4K image is 4096 pixels wide. Vertical resolutions vary with aspect ratios though; so a 2K image with a HDTV (16:9) aspect ratio is 2048x1152 pixels, while a 2K image with a SDTV or Academy ratio (4:3) is 2048x1536 pixels, and one with a Panavision ratio (2.39:1) would be 2048x856 pixels, and so on. Due to the "nK" notation not corresponding to specific horizontal resolutions per format a 2K image lacking, for example, the typical 35mm film soundtrack space, is only 1828 pixels wide, with vertical resolutions rescaling accordingly. This led to a plethora of motion-picture related video resolutions, which is quite confusing and often redundant with respect to nowadays few projection standards.

All formats designed for digital cinematography are progressive scan, and capture usually occurs at the same 24 frame per second rate established as the standard for 35mm film.

The DCI standard for cinema usually relies on a 1.89:1 aspect ratio, thus defining the maximum container size for 4K as 4096x2160 pixels and for 2K as 2048x1080 pixels [1] (either 24fps or 48fps). When distributed in the form of a Digital Cinema Package (DCP), content is letterboxed or pillarboxed as appropriate to fit within one of these container formats.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 30, 2010)

stark-arts said:


> this is the very very simple explanation...


Unfortunately it is also the very wrong explanation. Without getting into what people do for a living or what terms people think are being used, "4K resolution" is the standard everywhere I've looked for video that's 4,000 pixels wide, which would make it akin to 1080p in fact. You are probably thinking about something like bitrate. There's talk of some cameras having the 4K resolution, or of theaters being ready for digital cinema or for 4K resolution (I fancied myself able to tell the difference between previews being shown in low-res while the main feature was at a higher resolution - but I couldn't say for certain if that was 2K and 4K, or 2K and film which is most likely. Stuff I've read suggests that at least within the last few years 4K movie projectors have made some headway, but aren't found everywhere.

Back to the news topic - I'd be wary of private developers overpromising or even just pulling the collective legs of camera users, but I don't see why it's not possible. I wouldn't make any purchasing decisions based on this, but it does stand to reason that they wouldn't have announced to the world that they were working on something before it was ready (which is a point against the idea that this is not legitimate). So I would say - if you own a 550D, something pretty nice is probably coming your way.

No idea how Canon will react to the number of suddenly melted 550D insides appearing at their shops, though - but it probably won't be used so much as to become an epidemic anyway. I do think that the usual advice of using a battery grip probably won't be all that's necessary to help keep it cool, though. And how would firmware reflashing work? For that matter it'll be interesting to see how this coexists (or doesn't) with the normal camera features and look (the picture is hackertastic, in a nostalgic sort of way, but not big on readability).


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 30, 2010)

These are good places to start looking:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_film

On other threads in this forum, it has been suggested that 4K video will become popular for consumer camcorders. And when are the 4K televisions being introduced? 4k is a production standard for making movies to be shown on movie screens that are 60 feet wide, but at lot of people I know are watching their movies at home upconverted from standard DVDs distributed at 720x480.


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Dec 30, 2010)

175mbs = possible 1080/60p or even 1080/120p?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Watch 2k, 3k, 4k Firmware Announcement. Real or Fake?*


```
<strong>Real or fake?</strong>

Iâ€™m on the fence whether I buy this whole thing or not, what say you?<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><div id="polls-9" class="wp-polls">
		<p style="text-align: center;"><strong>Do you think the 4K firmware hack is real?</strong></p><div id="polls-9-ans" class="wp-polls-ans"><ul class="wp-polls-ul">
		<li><strong><i>No, it's a hoax! <small>(53%, 707 Votes)</small></i></strong><div class="pollbar" style="width: 53%;" title="You Have Voted For This Choice - No, it's a hoax! (53% | 707 Votes)"></div></li>
		<li>What's a 4K? <small>(26%, 345 Votes)</small><div class="pollbar" style="width: 26%;" title="What's a 4K? (26% | 345 Votes)"></div></li>
		<li>Yes it is! <small>(21%, 271 Votes)</small><div class="pollbar" style="width: 20%;" title="Yes it is! (21% | 271 Votes)"></div></li>
		</ul><p style="text-align: center;">Total Voters: <strong>1,323</strong></p></div>
</div>
<div id="polls-9-loading" class="wp-polls-loading"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-polls/images/loading.gif" width="16" height="16" alt="Loading ..." title="Loading ..." class="wp-polls-image" /> Loading ...</div>
</strong></p>
<p><strong>16K Firmware! This is an apparent parody of the 4K firmware claims.</strong></p>
<div><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="480" height="385" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="src" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dkTN7Ayosq0?fs=1&hl=en_US" /><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="385" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dkTN7Ayosq0?fs=1&hl=en_US" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object></div>
<div>.</div>
<div><strong>Notes from the uStream Video Launch (<a href="http://www.video-dslr.com/Canon-EOS-4k-Firmware-Hack/">from Video-DSLR</a>)</strong></div>
<ul>
<li>Will be released on January 1st 2011 11:11pm EST</li>
<li>First two releases will be free. Later releases will cost around 50 USD.</li>
<li>4K resolution will be 4096Ã—2304</li>
<li>60p in 1080p mode possible</li>
<li>LiveView doesnâ€™t work while recording</li>
<li>1080p with 175Mb/s Bitrate looks gorgeous</li>
<li>Color-Space 4:2:2</li>
<li>Moire and aliasing â€œfixedâ€</li>
<li>5D Mark II support will be released on January 11, 2011</li>
<li>Recording time in 4K is only 6 seconds. Maybe 10 seconds in future release</li>
<li>Writing 6 Seconds of 4K footage to card takes about 30 seconds.</li>
<li>No playback in-camera</li>
<li>25p is NOT going to happen. Probably never.</li>
<li>Heating was a problem until 6 days ago. But not anymore.</li>
<li>Has built in limiter so you wonâ€™t brick your camera</li>
<li>Battery will be sucked up pretty fast.</li>
<li>Will NOT record in 16:9 (coming in future release)</li>
<li>Will be first released for T2i (550D) and will later come to 7D, 5D Mark II. No Word on 60D yet.</li>
<li>Monthly updated planned on each months 1st</li>
<li>â€œRolling Shutter isnâ€™t much of an issueâ€</li>
<li>No drop frames</li>
<li>Youtube User Dod3032 will get the firmare one day early and will put up videos on youtube on 2011-01-01</li>
<li>Source codeÃ‚ will also be released</li>
<li>HDMI Out will still work</li>
<li>Works only with fast Class10 cards</li>
<li>Working cards are: Sandisk Extreme III class 10 8gb and above. Transcend class 10 16gb and above and Lexar Pro class 10 32gb.</li>
<li>7D Security is a pain in butt because of firmware counter. So no support yet.</li>
<li>Not T1i (they donâ€™t have one)</li>
<li>Development took about 2 month in total</li>
<li>Special Website will be up soon</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 30, 2010)

Bob Howland said:


> These are good places to start looking:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
> 
> ...



I don't expect to see real 4K camcorders for consumers soon. 


We are still waiting for it on mid priced professional models. Only a very few high end cinema cameras have 4K at 4:4:4. Most are 4:2:2. The Red epic is likely the forrunner of medium priced 4K cameras, but it is stil way more expensive than a consumer camcorder. Its modular, so you have to buy several pieces to get a working unit. Its estimated that it cost about $2 million for the Red epic, accessories, and lenses for Peter Jackson to shoot "The Hobbit" The camera itself only cost about $58,000, but it is only a tiny part of the total cost. This is cheap compared to other 4K 4:4:4 cinema cameras.

http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/peter-jacksons-hobbit-films-to-be-made-on-30-red-epic-cameras-20101129/

You can buy a 4K monitor, but it might be more than your want to pay. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/562026-REG/Astro_Systems_DM_3400_DM_3400_56_Professional_4K.html

or

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/676516-REG/Astro_Systems_DM_3410_DM_3410_56_4K_2K_Professional.html


----------



## frugivore (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Watch 2k, 3k, 4k Firmware uStream Live Video.*

Does this have any practical application? With only 6 second clips available using a 4K video resolution, I don't think it is feasible for video production.

Historically, has Canon released such improvements through official firmware?


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 30, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > These are good places to start looking:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## stark-arts (Dec 30, 2010)

this seems almost impossible to me but if it's true - wow. While 6 seconds isn't much - the 2k and 3k numbers if true are very usable. If i could somehow get 120 fps out of my 5DII i'd be very happy as well.


----------



## jonah (Dec 30, 2010)

The sensors on HDSLRs, being still sensors, are incapable of being read at full res at full speed for video. They skip lines to achieve this, and the result is that the 1080p video recorded on those cameras is not actually anywhere close to maxing out the detail on 1080p. 

Proof: 
http://prolost.com/blog/2009/12/3/you-didnt-believe-me.html
http://prolost.com/blog/2010/9/2/ha-ha-very-funny-canon-now-get-back-to-work.html

So I really don't think this anything but a way to write that same inadequate signal at a higher resolution and bit rate. I think 2k at a much higher bit rate might be worth it (better compression is better for sure), but since the signal can't even fill a 1080p signal I think 3k and 4k are going to just be absolutely pointless. 

For those that don't know, 2k = 2048x1024, 4k = 4096x2048 resolution. Since the signal can't fill 1920x1080, what hope can it possibly have of filling quadruple that many pixels?


----------



## deeznuts (Dec 30, 2010)

Since I'm a hobbiest, I just want to see the 720p 120fps in action.

Actually I'd be happy with 60fps (5dmii)


----------



## Quellik (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds too good to be true.

I am uploading the audio from the QA Session right now and have published all released facts:
http://www.video-dslr.com/Canon-EOS-4k-Firmware-Hack/


----------



## Master_of_the_Universe (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't believe it.

I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## licht (Dec 31, 2010)

I red that the codec is m-jpeg to push the 4K through the max bandwith of 175mb/s
I did knew it's possible to add codecs at the canon's OS, it's not cpu implemented ?

Maybe they use the"regular" jpeg output of the processor, the one for stills and bypass the poor line-skipping
and H264 encoding ... The result maybe encoded easily as Motion-jpg ?

Basically, if you look at what the firmware seems to offer, it's what you might obtain when using rafale mode 
and buffers at speeds and power that bypass Canon safety rules and marketing positioning ... 
You add the codec to put the mjpeg datas at 175Mb/s
and you get an interesting project ....

I can not imagine Canon accepting that someone sells firmware updates for their products !
Or perhaps they will let it go because of the great number of dead smoking Eos bodies 
people will get back to shops with no hopes of refunds because of an overheat using a non-Canon firmware ...
:-*

Look like also that you have to wait 30s between two shots at full lenght !!!! time to transfert datas from the buffers to the media card.
so, wait 30s between two 90s 2k shots, ok I could manage ... but 30s of wait each 6s in 4k !
That won't work on field !


----------



## clicstudio (Dec 31, 2010)

*What's with the number 11 and these guys?*

    ;D     8) ??? :  :-[ :-\ :-* :'( :-X


----------



## LukeS (Dec 31, 2010)

> First two releases will be free. Later releases will cost around 50 USD.
> http://www.video-dslr.com/Canon-EOS-4k-Firmware-Hack/



This will piss some people off including canon. Canon chooses to look the other way on magic lantern and CHDK because they are free open source community projects. The creators of magic lantern and CHDK have said that if cannon wanted they could easily step up the security and make it much harder to hack. Charging users for hacked firmware could easily push canon over the edge and start implementing more security features in their firmware. Plus you will be charging for something that is based of a lot of other peoples free work. There is no doubt that this is based off the work of CHDK and magic lantern as a starting point.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 31, 2010)

This is clearly a fake. When he does the whole "oops! thing" he goes into image display mode where you can see 3 images (Edit: this part happens 1min 41 secs in).

Each image has the blue "selection" square on either 16k, 8k or 4k. So when's he claims that he's scrolling through the software he's only really just moving through the 3 images. 

That's why he didn't scroll down or actually show himself recording anything.

Edit 2: I'm slightly confused about something. Is this guy a 2nd person to do this hack, because Earz62801 (the guy from youtube who started this whole thing) has a different looking software in his video. In any rate, wether the original video is legit or not, this one is, as the great lords of mythbusters say, BUSTED.


----------



## kubelik (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah, definitely looks like april fools day came early this year


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2010)

The video looks to be a joke.


----------



## buzzski (Dec 31, 2010)

+1 Neuron. He's got three images he's scrolling through making it look like a menu. Silly mistake!


----------



## Pau (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree with _buzzski_ and _Neuron_. It is quite obvious that he accidentally pushes the zoom out button and you can see three pictures, each with a different resolution selected; simulating a menu which he is scrolling through. In addition, 16k video is approximately *128 megapixels* each frame if it is a 2:1 ratio (aprox. 16,000 x 8,000), and the T2i has a maximum resolution of 18 megapixels. It clear that this is a fake; and whoever made this is probably laughing his head off at home watching us debate.


----------



## gabriele (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks just like he's switching between 2 pictures.
I bet that if he pressed the down arrow it wouldn't go down and if he pressed the display button it would show the picture count ;-)


----------



## Neuron (Dec 31, 2010)

Pau, I don't think it was accidental at all and that he pressed the button on purpose. The whole thing stinks of amateur acting.


----------



## macfly (Dec 31, 2010)

Hilarious, one prank give births to another, 
I can fly to the moon on my broom, 
f'you I can fly to Mars on mine!!


----------



## armando (Dec 31, 2010)

nothing on the fence to be about cr! It's fake when he said no rolling shutter  oh well did seem hopeful.


----------



## camlessphotography (Dec 31, 2010)

[size=18pt]*It is all FAKE!!!!!*[/size]

*Read This*

If it is true, why there isn't any sample video, or he demonstrate on camera recording,

these are are 3 different image files just place in camera memory card, with three different

selections hi lighted and just viewed on camera as image preview, and navigated from one to 2nd, 3rd

and same back.

just like below

















And finally 

When he accidentally pressed zoom out button where small thumbnail is displayed

i've print screen from video he shows already different three "K" settings are selected

watch the video and check carefully by pausing it.






Thanks Canon rumors, allowing readers replies...

Regards
Sajjad 

www.flickr.com/photos/sajjads


----------



## clicstudio (Dec 31, 2010)

I see what this guy did he screwed up at the end of the video he zoomed out of the fake photo into the 4 thumbnails mode. U can clearly see the fake at 1:41
There are at least 3 actual photos on the screen, each with a highlighted blue 16K, a second one with 8K and a third with 4K. The way he shows it is by pressing the next and previous buttons on the camera to trick you into thinking the selection is real.
Some people have way too much free time. Bozos.


----------



## clicstudio (Dec 31, 2010)

camlessphotography said:


> [size=18pt]*It is all FAKE!!!!!*[/size]
> 
> *Read This*
> Thanks u saved me the hassle of doing this myself. If he didn't screw up and zoomed out, it looked pretty convincing...
> ...


----------



## Pau (Dec 31, 2010)

camlessphotography said:


> [size=18pt]*It is all FAKE!!!!!*[/size]
> 
> *Read This*



Camlessphotography, I noticed that too, but I think (as other people have said) this is all just a parody in which the actor exaggerates the claim of 4K video by saying he can do 16K and in addition shows how the person in the video explaining the 4K video could have simulated it. This, combined with bad acting, gives you this video.


----------



## LukeS (Dec 31, 2010)

camlessphotography said:


> [size=18pt]*It is all FAKE!!!!!*[/size]
> 
> *Read This*



um guys, *the 16k video is a joke*... it clearly says in the video description that it is a fake and a joke.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkTN7Ayosq0



> IT'S A PARODY of Earz62801's 4K firmware hack video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBaXUK...
> Please don't take it seriously!!!!!!!!!!!




That being said the 4K firmware seems like a hoax or maybe social engineering to get everyone to download a virus. All these videos saying it is coming with no demonstration of it working makes me think it is all BS. If it is real just show it working, it is that simple, stop dicking around with all these announcement videos.

They just posted another announcement videos that shows nothing, just talk.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L34Vw-I2Lzo


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

*Happy New Year and One More Teaser*


```
<strong>Wooo!</strong>

Happy New Year to everyone switching their digits over tonight.</p>
<p>Have fun and play safe.</p>
<p><strong>4K Firmware Teaser</strong>

One more firmware teaser was released today. Iâ€™m eager to find out if itâ€™s real. A lot of folks have made up their mind that it isnâ€™t, I will wait another day. :)</p>
<p><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="640" height="385" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="src" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L34Vw-I2Lzo?fs=1&hl=en_US" /><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L34Vw-I2Lzo?fs=1&hl=en_US" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object></p>
<p><strong> <span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2010)

I just wish that Canon would give us a new lens like it did last year this time with the 70-200 2.8 II. 24-70 IS. Now is the time. Just like last year and the year before and the year before. 2006 I think is when the rumors started circulating about this lens. It's so long overdue that it pains me to still have to talk about it not existing. That, and maybe I'll pick up the 24 tse I've been lusting over forever. 

Anyway, I have a feeling that 2011 is the year of Panasonic. 

GH2 drops in price some
GF3 gets introduced
fast constant aperture wide to tele zoom introduced
ultrawide pankake (12 mm)

I buy a kit with wide pancake (or 7-14 zoom), 100-300, nokton or panasonic equivalent 25 mm, and fast constant ap. zoom. Do some serious travel photography.


----------



## drs (Dec 31, 2010)

Just do the math how much data raw in 4K would produce and would have the need to be compressed. If you know how large the memory of the camera is and how fast, you could get your answer. So, 6 seconds he claims to have it running, that is quiet a lot of information.
BTW how can a camera produce 8 K or 16 K when the sensor is not able to produce that even in still? Is there none who get this, that it is a joke? Rolling shutter Off: haha.

Nice fake, too nice to be true.

Happy 2011


----------



## CamaJan (Jan 1, 2011)

Its real but will do nothing for you practicly but only produce 4k resolution clips at 1GB per minute, offering sharpness of really good 720p... Enjoy!


----------



## Canon 5D Mark II Team (Jan 1, 2011)

drs said:


> BTW how can a camera produce 8 K or 16 K when the sensor is not able to produce that even in still? Is there none who get this, that it is a joke?



The original post is serious (or at least claims to be, we will find out today).

The video you are referring to is a parody - there are quite a few clues to help you work this out - like the phrase _"IT'S A PARODY"_ in the description - or perhaps the part where it says _"Please don't take it seriously!!!!!!!!!!!"_.


----------



## jonah (Jan 1, 2011)

CamaJan said:


> Its real but will do nothing for you practicly but only produce 4k resolution clips at 1GB per minute, offering sharpness of really good 720p... Enjoy!



Exactly. Like I was saying before, a hardware limitation causes the camera to only read about half the lines on the sensor and to create a 1080p image from that, which isn't actually anywhere close to real 1080p because there just isn't enough information coming from the sensor for that. 

This is just a better way to encode that inadequate signal. This makes 4k absolutely pointless, but perhaps 2k with a higher bitrate could be an improvement over what we have now. The extra resolution is pointless, but maybe better compression could be a significant difference. 

The links I posted about this before: 
http://prolost.com/blog/2009/12/3/you-didnt-believe-me.html
http://prolost.com/blog/2010/9/2/ha-ha-very-funny-canon-now-get-back-to-work.html


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2011)

**UPDATE* It was a Hoax*


```
<p><strong>Planet5D Exclusive</strong>

Mitch at Planet5D has been given some “exclusive” information.</p>
<blockquote><p>WeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been given nothing to prove that this software is real yet, so weÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re posting this just as it was given to us Ã¢â‚¬â€œ and weÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been told that 11:11pm EST is still the time where the software will be released. Ã¢â‚¬Å“URL will be available at 11:11. There will be a link in the youtube video that will go up at 11:11.Ã¢â‚¬Â</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2011/01/planet5d-exclusive-update-on-the-4k-canon-rebel-t2i550d-software/">Read More at Planet5D</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Sorry</strong>

It turns out the 4K firmware was a bunch of rubbish.</p>
<p>As someone who has dealt with Canon’s legal department, I can assure you theyÃ‚Â wouldn’tÃ‚Â pay out $6.50, let alone $650,000. If you’re going to lie, at least make it believable.</p>
<p>I will never fall for such crap again unless I’m given the software/hack beforehand to test out.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://philipbloom.net/2010/12/30/shoot-2k-3k-and-4k-on-the-canon-550d-t2i-coming-in-2-weeks/">Read More at Philip Bloom</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LukeS (Jan 2, 2011)

Two key giveaways for me that something was not right was he was going to charge for it and never showed it working.

Here is the video he posted today with a rick-roll in it, dumb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN2wNS2YlVI


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jan 2, 2011)

I've always relied on CR for decent intel, I can't believe there are some true oddballs out there starting off 2011 in such bad taste..

The youtube video posted at 11:11pm with the supposed link to the firmware turned out to be a seriously passe-rickrolling video. This is 2011, and rickrolling went out of style way back in 2009. I believed the creator of the hoax left us with such "wishful thinking" originally when he decided to use 11:11pm as the launch time, and everyone fell for it. 

What bothers me is that why someone would drag an innocent interviewer into the mess, along with his own entourage of family videos on youtube. I notice that his family videos are all private now, and probably for his own good measure.

The backlash that the hoax creator receives is his own undoing!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I removed all traces of the hoax from the site, I will leave the forum stuff up for now.

I will never post stuff like this again without the software in hand.

I apologize, but at least the weekend wasn't boring.


cr


----------



## spam (Jan 2, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> I removed all traces of the hoax from the site, I will leave the forum stuff up for now.



IMO posting it was OK, it's a rumor site. Removing it is "editing history" and should never be done.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 2, 2011)

dilbert said:


> spam said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I agree also.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 2, 2011)

Also agreed. We should treat it like any other rumor and update it with a big ol' Mythbusters "BUSTED" at the top


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > spam said:
> ...



I disagree.... here's the problem(s) that will arise.

If the hoax was left on the main blog, it would be search engine available until the end of time. I would receive emails and comments for eternity in regards to the firmware.

For example..... this post.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2009/03/canon-pro9500-icc-profiles-for-epson-papers/

I receive 4-5 requests weekly for the profiles that it clearly says I couldn't make properly, and that post is a year and a half old, search engines are powerful. The 4K firmware would illicit a lot more responses.

I also look at it this way.......

The 4K firmware was not a rumor, it was a lie from the start. The same type of lying I don't post on CR anymore. I try hard to filter out the BS. I also do not want to give any publicity to the folks that perpetrated the lie. This also separates it from standard "rumor" fare, there's identities involved. If I post something that isn't true, at least it wasn't sent to me for self serving reasons. It's why I don't post "rumors" that are posted on online retail store sites, they do it for traffic, no other reason.

It also seems a little unethical that I'd make money on traffic generated by something that was obviously a bad faith lie. Again, something I'm trying hard not to post anymore. Some stuff may turn out to be untrue anyway, but I know there are reasons things don't work out at a specific time beyond it being a lie.

I left the post on the forums to remain true to what was posted and let people discuss, flame, and make fun of the 4K firmware. The forum doesn't receive the same treatment by Google and other search engines. There's also a small post on CR to send people here if they want to read about it. I haven't "edited history", I've just moved where the history will be stored. If it matters to people, it will sit at the top of the forum posts area on canon rumors, if they don't care it will disappear into the depth of the forum database and will probably be left alone by search engines.

I hope I explained myself well. Feel free to ask if you have any more questions.



Cheers
CR


----------



## kubelik (Jan 2, 2011)

CR Guy, well put. Thanks for providing your perspective on the issue, and I have to say that, once stated in this fashion, I am in agreement with the decision to remove the post entirely.

Keep up the great work with the site!


----------



## CCPhoto (Jan 2, 2011)

CanonRumors guy,

I'll echo: Very well put. I was another "don't revise history" person, but after reading you state your case, I agree. None of us want to reward the hoaxters, and as you say, leaving the posts up would drive search engine traffic to them.

Anyway, good job. I've been a lurker until now, but I just wanted to speak up to say that its nice to see a site admin that is honest, straightforward and open to explaining his/her rationale. Helps keep the internet a sane place...

Now, moving on, when can we expect that 5D3? ;D ;D


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 2, 2011)

you guys are to funny believing this shit ..... by the way.... i have a bridge to sell you.


----------

